# Raeder Motorsport build TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Raeder Motorsport
25. September 

The owner of this car chose to go all-in, we have built it from an empty body shell and only used the best parts available. 
420 hp and 1270 kg, Raeder Motorsport carbon package, KW suspension, Endless brake pads, Raeder Motorsport 20" rims etc. 
A careful test drive on the Nordschleife resulted in 7.16 BTG! (full lap 7.33 Min)


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Oooooooh. I see some custom bodywork too.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Needs moar info on bits and pieces.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

as350 said:


> Needs moar info on bits and pieces.


There are some GT4 race parts (bonnet, doors and windows) used and some Raeder Motorsport tuning parts (rear spoiler, canards, front splitter and wheels.)

wheels are:

The new forged Raeder Motorsport rim, available in 9 x 20 ET52.
Due to the hollow spokes the weight of the rim is just over 9 kgs


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

R5T said:


> There are some GT4 race parts (bonnet, doors and windows) used and some Raeder Motorsport tuning parts (rear spoiler, canards, front splitter and wheels.)
> 
> wheels are:
> 
> ...


This really is a nice car,if only the parts weren't so expensive in Germany.
What do the rims cost ?. I will have to check, but I think the oem 20" forged rims weigh in at around 10.2 kg,which is not bad.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I wanted their half-cage for my RS.
But shipping costs pretty much 3/4 of the price of that cage


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> I wanted their half-cage for my RS.
> But shipping costs pretty much 3/4 of the price of that cage


You have to drill holes in your car floor to mount that half cage.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Just looking again and thinking what a beast this would be with APR's stage III kit.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

At the moment it get a power hike to ± 480 hp, Project MC480.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow. Is it too late to change my list of what I want for Christmas? 

The front spoiler and rear wing appear to be straight bolt-on parts. Has anyone researched a price for these parts?


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

The front just looks like the standard with the black plastic bars taken out ?
The car obviously is set up for track work,but if it was mine I would of gone for a better power upgrade.
The difference on track between a 480-490 ps hybrid turbo car and a good stage 2 + is very small,if any.
I would imagine this car will be at the Tuner GP in HHR this year,so it will be interesting to see it.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Call me crazy but I really like the stretched rear wing. Always thought the RS wing was a bit short for that fat behind and this makes it look more aggressive and a little more proportional.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> The front just looks like the standard with the black plastic bars taken out ?


Complete grills are taken out.


----------



## ekogs (Sep 23, 2010)

where can one find that hood setup?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

ekogs said:


> where can one find that hood setup?


Audi TT GT4 race hood.










Audi dealer maybe. ???


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are so many pictures of this car.

http://www.autogespot.de/audi-tt-rs-raeder-motorsport/2013/10/08

http://www.autogespot.de/audi-tt-rs-raeder-motorsport/2013/09/20


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## ekogs (Sep 23, 2010)

is it possible to purchase the gt4 tt parts?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

ekogs said:


> is it possible to purchase the gt4 tt parts?


Yes, but the question is, will they be road legal in your part of the world.
In some parts of the world it's no problem to put them on a road car, in other parts of the world it is not aloud.
And the parts are made out of CFRP/Carbon Fiber, so expensive for certain.


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Definitely would love to get details on that rear wing - I've been looking for a solution for more wing without looking like a full race vehicle and this wing would fit the bill, looks just on the wild side of OEM.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

+1 on the wing! I think there is more info on another thread about this wing and it wasn't cheap. Not sure why the exorbitant price when it's simply a stretched out OEM wing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Close up pictures.


----------



## ekogs (Sep 23, 2010)

I love this build. Simply put its perfect in my mind. Where could I buy those canards and the hood in the USA?


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

Whats your wheel setup ..?


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Contact Raeder Motorsports for the parts.. 

I priced the hood, and... its prohibitively expensive. The person I contacted there said they were looking into ways to possibly sell it for cheaper.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI "mc480" powered by Raeder Motorsport.*

Unser eigener Audi TTRS 2.5 TFSI mit Serie 340PS & 450Nm hat nun auch unser mcchip-dkr „mc480“ Leistungskit bekommen welches bei 472PS & 600Nm liegt. 
Desweiteren hat dieser TTRS einen Voll „Trackdayumbau“ unseres Motorsportpartners Raeder Motorsport bekommen. 
Die Saison kann kommen.










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152106129931236.1073742083.277880176235&type=1


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Raeder wheels*



R5T said:


> There are some GT4 race parts (bonnet, doors and windows) used and some Raeder Motorsport tuning parts (rear spoiler, canards, front splitter and wheels.)
> 
> wheels are:
> 
> ...


Sir , are those wheels available in the United States ?


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

R5T said:


>


where can i get those Dive Planes???


----------



## ekogs (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you have any interior pictures? Also interested in the dive planes...


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Alright I'm bringing this thread back from the dead.

I keep seeing this Audi TT GT4 race hood on the interwebs and I want it. How does one go about purchasing one? Seems the Raeder Motorsport cars are the only cars I've seen this on. Did they build them? 034 Motorsports had one on their car as well, but I'm guessing they had Raeder build most of their car as well.

I have a means of building my own, but that is a lot of messing around that I'd like to avoid. Any help would be appreciated.

In the mean time I've sent an email to Raeder Motorsport including both English and German text hoping they respond to my resquest.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a "Audi Sport" developed hood.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful images, thanks for sharing!


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

R5T said:


> Audi TT GT4 race hood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R5T, do you know anything more about this silver car? The flares look wider than a standard TT, and it looks to have riveted extensions on the rocker panels and front bumper.


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Well I received a reply from Raeder Motorsport. Apparently they can get the hood for me, but as Fined mentioned the price is a quite high. They responded that it would be 6.600 Eur ($8,215 USD). Wonder if that includes shipping


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

That is basically Dennis's car. It was just profiled in Quattro Quarterly but the pics were taken before the hood was sorted. It is sorted now and looks fabulous. I am lusting after that rear wing too, it looks just right on the car. Here is the only pic I have of him...









...but also have this video from Watkins Glen...


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Where can I get that carbon fiber front lip on the Raeder tt?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Raeder Motorsports front lip is available at GMP Performance for $1,135.00.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone get a price on those wide fenders?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

i believe if I'm not mistaken , those are vented fender kit . They have a similar one at OSIR .


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah, I don't think the vent on the OSIR is the same shape or wider than stock though. Wonder if that vent has any function on either of them...


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there is a cooling effects ( evacuate hot gasses) on the race version . But OSIR is only for looks imitating the race car.

I would put one but it's hard to color match Panther black ,

Plus , our fenders is made out of aluminum . I don't know what OSIR is made out of .


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

usually fender vents are to reduce hi pressure under the fender which in return reduces lift.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

That too.


----------



## Patwpaul (8 mo ago)

R5T said:


> Yes, but the question is, will they be road legal in your part of the world.
> In some parts of the world it's no problem to put them on a road car, in other parts of the world it is not aloud.
> And the parts are made out of CFRP/Carbon Fiber, so expensive for certain.


If you can purchase them where are they available?


----------



## DjMarkOne (Sep 22, 2020)

Not sure if these are the same parts: ALSATEK - Composite Technologies


----------

